

Earbits (YC W11) Goes Social with Facebook Music - earbitscom
http://blog.earbits.com/online_radio/earbits-goes-social-with-facebook-music/

======
veyron
Is there any concern about any of these music companies becoming, as Fred
Wilson would probably call it, "facebook's bitch"?

~~~
earbitscom
Depends on which music companies you're talking about. While I love their
product and team, RootMusic's BandPages has the biggest liability in that
regard. But if a natural behavior for deciding what to listen to on a given
day is logging onto FB and clicking on what someone else is listening to (now
possible), then being removed from the platform would suck. But FB is too
smart to get into the streaming business on their own, and they don't do much
else besides drive traffic. So, unless you're dependent on them, which you
shouldn't be, then no.

